# White chocolate coffee ganache



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I find myself in the position of having to create a tiramisu variation on Heston Blumenthal's BFG (Black Forest Gateau). To do it, I need a white chocolate ganache with a hint of coffee flavor. It must have exactly the same basic consistency and qualities as a standard chocolate ganache.

I've never worked with white chocolate beyond incredibly basic stuff. Any advice?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

In my experience, it just takes a lot less cream than dark ganache.

Another thought; to get the coffee flavor, it might be nice to just stir in some finely ground espresso beans into the ganache. It’ll have a nice speckle if you’re into that.


----------



## Joseph spiteri (Oct 13, 2018)

Agree with harpua, also IME white chocolate is much more sensitive, more prone to scorching due to high fat and sugar content.

Be gentle with heat ...


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Joseph, generally speaking - when making ganache one heats the cream, not the chocolate.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

usually you want to go with a 1 (cream):3 (choc) ratio or even 1:4 you can also steep espresso grounds in the cream (heat, let cool, strain then heat again before adding to the chocolate. Or if you have a coffee extract/compound use a little of that. If you only have access to powdered (freeze-dried) coffee, go with Medaglia D'Oro if you can find it


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys are awesome!

My expected/planned layers and bits:

Aerated chocolate
White chocolate ganache with a hint of coffee WITH regular chocolate ganache (piped in alternating lines)
Flourless chocolate sponge dipped in coffee syrup
Light coffee Panna Cotta poured over all and set
Chocolate mousse (stiff, cream based) over top
Spray-painted chocolate to cover

I like the range of textures and flavors, and the final loaf-like thing should be beautiful.

Thoughts?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

jcakes said:


> usually you want to go with a 1 (cream):3 (choc) ratio or even 1:4 you can also steep espresso grounds in the cream (heat, let cool, strain then heat again before adding to the chocolate. Or if you have a coffee extract/compound use a little of that. If you only have access to powdered (freeze-dried) coffee, go with Medaglia D'Oro if you can find it


Wouldn't it make more sense to steep coarser coffee in the cream so it strains out easier? Just asking: I'm not that knowledgeable about pastry...


----------



## Joseph spiteri (Oct 13, 2018)

fatcook said:


> Joseph, generally speaking - when making ganache one heats the cream, not the chocolate.


Hi fatcook, maybe it's a States thing but in Europe that's how we were taught how to do it. 
Melt the chocolate , heat the cream. Mix cream in one third at a time. Chill.

Both methods work, it's just personal preference.

Cheers!
Joseph


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

@chrislehrer you can use cheesecloth in the strainer to get out the finer bits


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Joseph spiteri said:


> Hi fatcook, maybe it's a States thing but in Europe that's how we were taught how to do it.
> Melt the chocolate , heat the cream. Mix cream in one third at a time. Chill.
> 
> Both methods work, it's just personal preference.
> ...


Well, I've learned my new thing for today, thanks 

I have to confess that it seems like extra work for no reason.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

fatcook said:


> Well, I've learned my new thing for today, thanks
> 
> I have to confess that it seems like extra work for no reason.


It is.


----------

